# [FIX] NFL Mobile App on cm7



## Yohanseki

Brandroid seems to have a found a fix for some. This is what he posted.

Originally Posted by Brandroid 
I've got NFL working on CM7 1.5.2

I made a nandroid backup

wiped and flashed rooted OTA rom

downloaded nfl app from market

Opened NFL app and signed in and set everything up

made titanium backup of nfl app and sso engine

reboot to recovery

wiped and restored my cm7 backup

restored sso engine (app only) from TiBu

restored NFL (app + data) from TiBu

opened NFL app

Read about how bad my Colts are going to suck again this year


----------



## g00s3y

What error are you getting when you try to run it?


----------



## kali77

Having the same problem with CM71.4 and OMFGB nightly. Here is the error I get "NFL content can only be viewed by active Verizon customers UID: ASO7QUJPLHAFO***"


----------



## zeropants

I get the same thing on 1.4 as well


----------



## Yohanseki

Yeah what they said.


----------



## moosc

Most likely it is on vzw and u need a offical rom.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperZ28

Works with DASBAMF though, I had to download MyVerizon and VerizonSSOEngine. When this gets ironed out I will switch back to CM7.


----------



## ViperZ28

Total longshot but I noticed in the build.prop

CM7
ro.product.model=ThunderBolt
ro.product.brand=htc_wwe
ro.product.name=htc_mecha
ro.product.device=mecha
ro.product.board=mecha

DASBAMF
ro.product.model=ADR6400L
ro.product.brand=verizon_wwe
ro.product.name=htc_mecha
ro.product.device=mecha
ro.product.board=mecha


----------



## turnyface

mcarr said:


> Total longshot but I noticed in the build.prop
> 
> CM7
> ro.product.model=ThunderBolt
> ro.product.brand=htc_wwe
> ro.product.name=htc_mecha
> ro.product.device=mecha
> ro.product.board=mecha
> 
> DASBAMF
> ro.product.model=ADR6400L
> ro.product.brand=verizon_wwe
> ro.product.name=htc_mecha
> ro.product.device=mecha
> ro.product.board=mecha


Didn't work. :\


----------



## ViperZ28

You changed build.prop?

I think the trick is to get MyVerizon to work. I have it decompiled and I have been trying to find something, not sure what I am looking for yet.


----------



## turnyface

mcarr said:


> You changed build.prop?
> 
> I think the trick is to get MyVerizon to work. I have it decompiled and I have been trying to find something, not sure what I am looking for yet.


Yes. I edited the build.prop with no luck.


----------



## luniz7

I think if this was solved the my verizon would be too.


----------



## Revs9k01

Can someone tell me how that app works? Do you need a vcast account to use it or will it automatically enroll you into one?


----------



## mkraffert

Revs9k01 said:


> Can someone tell me how that app works? Do you need a vcast account to use it or will it automatically enroll you into one?


You don't need a vcast account. I don't have one. It just runs on the stock rom, and most 2.1 roms. Not having it now that the "labor dispute" is over is a total party foul!


----------



## FSRBIKER

Something isn't right when the last NFL update broke it on Tbolt asop rom's but not for Dinc asop rom's.


----------



## cubarican84

Bump for fix. Thanks in advance


----------



## Jaxidian

What apps are you guys using as a replacement for the News that this app provided? I really liked it for the news feed. I've tried a few but they all kinda really suck.


----------



## FSRBIKER

We shouldnt have to use anything else, Verizon needs to explain to everyone why they are blocking access.

Please visit this thread and Make Our Voices Be Heard!

http://community.vzw.com/t5/ThunderBolt-by-HTC/NFL-app-will-not-work/td-p/610960



Jaxidian said:


> What apps are you guys using as a replacement for the News that this app provided? I really liked it for the news feed. I've tried a few but they all kinda really suck.


----------



## Jaxidian

FSRBIKER said:


> We shouldnt have to use anything else, Verizon needs to explain to everyone why they are blocking access.
> 
> Please visit this thread and Make Our Voices Be Heard!
> 
> http://community.vzw.com/t5/ThunderBolt-by-HTC/NFL-app-will-not-work/td-p/610960


I responded although not with the response you wanted. I think you should cool your anger a bit until/unless we have proof that they are blocking it.

I believe it's likely that our AOSP-based ROMs simply don't have something in place that's required. And while CM7 is CM7, well, there are a LOT of hacks in place for the TBolt, so perhaps one of those hacks have broken DRM or something like that. Given that nobody but our community can investigate this possibility, well, I think it's our duty to investigate it.


----------



## FSRBIKER

Your post over there was fine, but it's fishy if Verizon pushes an update to the app then it suddenly stops working on asop running Tbolts. Of course there are assholes on the Vzw forum just like most forums that can't simply post a link to the supposed solution. Plus the solution they are talking about unless the Vsso apk was updated isn't working since Verizon pushed the update.

I'm also not angry as much as disappointed once again with the Android community forums, people want to argue instead of help. Slayher is aware now of the issue, not sure he would have the time to dig into it though. I'm not technical enough with Android to get deep into it, I might try pulling apart the last OTA as it has a working My Verizon apk that might be part of the problem.

ANY HELP WILL BE GREATLY APPRECIATED, I will donate to the developer that figures this out.



Jaxidian said:


> I responded although not with the response you wanted. I think you should cool your anger a bit until/unless we have proof that they are blocking it.
> 
> I believe it's likely that our AOSP-based ROMs simply don't have something in place that's required. And while CM7 is CM7, well, there are a LOT of hacks in place for the TBolt, so perhaps one of those hacks have broken DRM or something like that. Given that nobody but our community can investigate this possibility, well, I think it's our duty to investigate it.


----------



## Jaxidian

Yeah, asshats suck.


----------



## ViperZ28

It is working on BAMF as well, I really like streaming NFL channel. I have nandroid backups of both CM7 and BAMF (working with NFL Mobile and MyVerizon). I am trying to figure out if there are any noticeable differences (services, apk, apps, etc).


----------



## Balber

This is my 1st post on Rootzwiki, and I'd like to say thank you to all the developers hard work on getting us some pretty awesome stuff. Everything is appreciated. I wanted to post on this because I too, would like to know the exact problem with running NFL Mobile on an AOSP rom. Right now I'm running LGS 1.5 because of the lack of the functioning NFL Mobile app. I can tell you for a fact, I've tried all the available AOSP rom's and all have issues with running the NFL Mobile app. When a sense-based rom is installed, the problem goes away. Is there anything we can do to test out why this is happening?


----------



## luniz7

Really sucks that the NFL app or MyVerizon wont work. Ive tried the vsso.apk 1.0.16 and it still doesnt work. I just hope someone can figure it out. It worked on CM7 on my Inc....


----------



## ViperZ28

I checked out the logs, on the working app I see these type of calls:

08-02 17:29:54.121: VERBOSE/HTC-DSA-SystemProperties(4553): SystemProperties - Caller: [com.mobitv.client.nfl2010]

On CM7 I never see this, does anyone know if this might be a module or service that CM7 is missing?


----------



## SoDev

luniz7 said:


> Really sucks that the NFL app or MyVerizon wont work. Ive tried the vsso.apk 1.0.16 and it still doesnt work. I just hope someone can figure it out. It worked on CM7 on my Inc....


This.


----------



## FSRBIKER

Just an FYI the dev Liquid is looking into this, hope to give some good news soon.


----------



## kali77

This is great news, thanks and let's hope Liquid figures it out.


FSRBIKER said:


> Just an FYI the dev Liquid is looking into this, hope to give some good news soon.


----------



## zeropants

Im on bamf and I get an error asking for the Verizon login client to get it work...


----------



## Jaxidian

Folks, if you're on Bamf, your posts aren't of relevance to this thread - you should create a new thread for "NFL Mobile on Sense ROMs". This thread is specifically for non-Sense-based ROMs (CM7, LTB, OMGB, OMFGB, and MIUI only). If you have questions about NFL Mobile on a Sense-based ROM, I recommend you create a new thread because nobody in here can help you - we don't run Bamf or any other Sense-based ROMs.


----------



## zeropants

I only mentioned it because someone said it was working on BAMF, but that hasn't been the case for me...


----------



## huntken

Have you guys attempted something like what I did with the hulu app to get it to work? While it is kind of a pain to do, it might work? If I find time today I'll look at trying it.


----------



## rhcp011235

For w/e reason the NFL app doesn't think we are on Verizon. I checked build prop and seems kosher. The apk might need modification. Going to look more into it.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaxidian

I forget what the name was but would that security app that was released a while ago that identifies and modifies apks that perform sensitive things, like imei, network, etc., but could this app quickly help us by hard-coding verizon in as our carrier? Sounds easier than hand-editing the apk.

Privacy Blocker is what I was thinking of and I wasn't able to get any different result by using it.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## luniz7

"Jaxidian said:


> I forget what the name was but would that security app that was released a while ago that identifies and modifies apks that perform sensitive things, like imei, network, etc., but could this app quickly help us by hard-coding verizon in as our carrier? Sounds easier than hand-editing the apk.
> 
> Privacy Blocker is what I was thinking of and I wasn't able to get any different result by using it.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


Are you talking about the "verizon single sign on engine?" Cause it doesn't work with that either.


----------



## Jaxidian

luniz7 said:


> Are you talking about the "verizon single sign on engine?" Cause it doesn't work with that either.


Well, I was doing it on the NFL app but you're right, should prolly do it on the SSO engine as well/instead. Thanks for trying that too, and thanks for correcting my errant thinking.


----------



## luniz7

"Jaxidian said:


> Well, I was doing it on the NFL app but you're right, should prolly do it on the SSO engine as well/instead. Thanks for trying that too, and thanks for correcting my errant thinking.


Well the sso engine installs and everything but it doesn't solve the problem with the nfl app or the my verizon app


----------



## Balber

I've also tried multiple AOSP builds over the last 1 1/2 months and had the exact same issue. If you don't install the Verizon SSO engine you get this error, "ERROR - This application requires the Verizon Login Client. Please download the login client and start the application again. Error code -305" Once you install the Verizon SSO engine, you get the other error that others are referring too. So we can rule out the Verizon SSO engine, because you need that to start the NFL app, but then NFL mobile still checks home somewhere which is flagging the requirement to be a Verizon customer. I've also checked around on the net prior and other people are having similar issues with no resolution. Everyone's "fix" was to use a Sense-based ROM. @Jaxidian, I will look into the privacy blocker application, haven't played around with that at all. I've also noticed that My Verizon doesn't work either. Could this also be a similar issue?


----------



## Jaxidian

Balber said:


> I've also tried multiple AOSP builds over the last 1 1/2 months and had the exact same issue. If you don't install the Verizon SSO engine you get this error, "ERROR - This application requires the Verizon Login Client. Please download the login client and start the application again. Error code -305" Once you install the Verizon SSO engine, you get the other error that others are referring too. So we can rule out the Verizon SSO engine, because you need that to start the NFL app, but then NFL mobile still checks home somewhere which is flagging the requirement to be a Verizon customer. I've also checked around on the net prior and other people are having similar issues with no resolution. Everyone's "fix" was to use a Sense-based ROM. @Jaxidian, I will look into the privacy blocker application, haven't played around with that at all. I've also noticed that My Verizon doesn't work either. Could this also be a similar issue?


The Verizon SSO engine could still certainly be the thing to focus on here. Here's how SSO setups usually work:


Some app asks itself, "Do I know who the user is?"
The answer, initially, is always "No".
So now the app says, "Hey, I have this buddy over here that knows who the user is. Let me pass the user to him and then the user will give me a note from my buddy, with his signature, telling me who the user is. And since it has my buddy's autograph on it, I'll trust that note."
The user talks to my buddy and brings me the note.
Now that I have the note, I can identify the user and allow the user to access my stuff.

So in this case, the NFL app is the "Some App" and the VZW SSO Engine is its "buddy". So the SSO engine actually does all of the hard work in determining who the person is and what all they're allowed to access. This is probably used to determine one of a few things:


Is this a VZW customer or a customer of some MVNO's? Just because they're on the VZW network doesn't mean they're a VZW customer.
Do they have a VCast subscription?
Are they an evil hacker? If so, we should throttle their speeds and block their footballs.

So if the SSO app has major issues, that will certainly block the NFL app from allowing you to use it. However, even if the SSO app works perfectly, the NFL app may choose to perform additional tests, such as pinging a restricted server or who knows what.

So ultimately, these error messages tell us really nothing about what the problem is. If we can find in a log somewhere that the SSO engine is logging errors, then that very well may be the problem. However, even if the SSO can't properly authenticate you for some reason (such as some encryption library in Sense doesn't exist in AOSP yet this doesn't log an error), this may not materialize in a way that we can tell the problem is within the SSO app.

So I guess the moral of this is to look into logs and see if you can identify who/what is actually having errors. That might or might not help us.


----------



## ViperZ28

Just a fyi, I loaded BAMF, got NFL mobile and MyVerizon to work. I then copied the working apps: NFL Mobile, MyVerizon, VerizonSSOEngine to CM7 (nandroid backup) and I still had the same problem.


----------



## Jaxidian

mcarr said:


> Just a fyi, I loaded BAMF, got NFL mobile and MyVerizon to work. I then copied the working apps: NFL Mobile, MyVerizon, VerizonSSOEngine to CM7 (nandroid backup) and I still had the same problem.


Yeah, there is some other dependency that AOSP-based ROMs are missing, or some fundamental bug in AOSP ROMs that breaks something that pretty much is never used, except by one or more of these apps.


----------



## ViperZ28

According to the logs, the only entry I see is show below, not too much info.

08-02 23:07:12.714: INFO/System.out(10009): onRegister, [email protected], Thread[Schedule,5,main]


----------



## v4npro

Damn this sucks.


----------



## Jaxidian

We might need somebody to do their smali/baksmali magic to one or both APKs. I know not how to do these things, unfortunately.


----------



## Balber

@ Jaxidian - I will keep troubleshooting this as well when time permits. I need my phone for DD purposes for work, have tech support job so having email/functions is crucial. But after work I will play around with this against CM7/LTB/OMFGB and see if I can see any similar issues in the logs maybe pointing towards a certain direction. will keep everyone posted on my findings tonight.


----------



## TDubKong

For whatever its worth. The NFL app works fine with Gingeritis 3d beta VI. I don't know anything about how to build Roms so this is just an observation


----------



## CBMC

Getting a "service is temporarily unavailable" error with the updated version. Something changed, unfortunately,i still can't open the program.


----------



## SoDev

CBMC said:


> Getting a "service is temporarily unavailable" error with the updated version. Something changed, unfortunately,i still can't open the program.


This.


----------



## rhcp011235

There is no debug in the apk. It wont drop much to logcat without mod.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ViperZ28

From what I can see from the logs now, ssoengine does not start, NFL Mobile then throws error "failed to find provider info for com.verizon.loginclient".


----------



## rhcp011235

Anyone on a sense rom. Just run the command:

adb shell "find / -name com.verizon.loginclient"


----------



## rhcp011235

Actually its an APK.

Here is a update.zip to put that in. I get a new error now once flashed via recovery.

http://www.mediafire.com/?p7bm31dizcmmfiv

Let me know. If anyone has success. I am testing on OMFGB.


----------



## ViperZ28

this is SSOengine, could it be it has to register itself and somehow that is not happening?


----------



## rhcp011235

Well, I dont have sense here and I had a few people try NFL and it didnt work for them on sense. So, im guessing maybe its down. Need to test this once NFL works on sense.

It's def thinking im on a VZW network now.


----------



## rhcp011235

If any of you are any good with packet dumps. Here is tcpdump for android. And you need wireshark to read the dumps.

http://www.vbsteven.be/blog/android-debugging-inspectin-network-traffic-with-tcpdump/


----------



## luniz7

So this is the reply I got from vzw even I asked for a working myverizon app for the thunderbolt.

«@VZWSupport @luniz7 Are you running the latest SW update? That update provisioned the app. Are you having problems within the app?^YK»


----------



## .ZIP

huntken said:


> Have you guys attempted something like what I did with the hulu app to get it to work? While it is kind of a pain to do, it might work? If I find time today I'll look at trying it.


 I am going to attempt this in a few minutes when I receive the NFL backed up app from my friends bamf rom. BTW thanks for Hulu+ works like the guy that cuts your grass (;


----------



## Brandroid

I've got NFL working on CM7 1.5.2

I made a nandroid backup

wiped and flashed rooted OTA rom

downloaded nfl app from market

Opened NFL app and signed in and set everything up

made titanium backup of nfl app and sso engine

reboot to recovery

wiped and restored my cm7 backup

restored sso engine (app only) from TiBu

restored NFL (app + data) from TiBu

opened NFL app

Read about how bad my Colts are going to suck again this year


----------



## jcporter80

Brandroid said:


> I've got NFL working on CM7 1.5.2
> 
> I made a nandroid backup
> 
> wiped and flashed rooted OTA rom
> 
> downloaded nfl app from market
> 
> Opened NFL app and signed in and set everything up
> 
> made titanium backup of nfl app and sso engine
> 
> reboot to recovery
> 
> wiped and restored my cm7 backup
> 
> restored sso engine (app only) from TiBu
> 
> restored NFL (app + data) from TiBu
> 
> opened NFL app
> 
> Read about how bad my Colts are going to suck again this year


AWESOME! In the process of doing this now!

EDIT: WORKED PERFECT! So Glad To Have NFL Mobile Back! THANK YOU!


----------



## .ZIP

Brandroid said:


> I've got NFL working on CM7 1.5.2
> 
> I made a nandroid backup
> 
> wiped and flashed rooted OTA rom
> 
> downloaded nfl app from market
> 
> Opened NFL app and signed in and set everything up
> 
> made titanium backup of nfl app and sso engine
> 
> reboot to recovery
> 
> wiped and restored my cm7 backup
> 
> restored sso engine (app only) from TiBu
> 
> restored NFL (app + data) from TiBu
> 
> opened NFL app
> 
> Read about how bad my Colts are going to suck again this year


Would you be kind enough to post your NFL+data backup files?


----------



## ViperZ28

Did not work for me, I still get the "Services are temporarily unavailable......"


----------



## orcsbane13

Did not work for me either.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## CBMC

"orcsbane13 said:


> Did not work for me either.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


What rom did you restore from?


----------



## mfk dgaf

Exactly what is the sso engine and where can I get it from?


----------



## CBMC

mfk dgaf said:


> Exactly what is the sso engine and where can I get it from?


I think from the stock rom. Make a backup of that file with titanium. You might be able to just pull it from the zip file, but I think you need to setup the nfl on stock to get it to work.

I am getting ready to try this. Well let you know if it works for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## luniz7

The earlier fix worked for me.


----------



## CBMC

luniz7 said:


> The earlier fix worked for me.


That would be?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## .ZIP

This worked for me ..pretty similar :smile3: but I injected the links I used.

1.Made backup of my CM7 rom
2.Went back to sense Plainjane MR2 OTA> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=175&highlight=PLAINJANE
3. Launched NFL app and logged in.
4. Backed up NFL app+data with TiBu on the sense rom. 
5. Restored my CM7 backup
6. Downloaded and installed SSO engine > http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20686109/vzw_auth_client.zip
7. Restored NFL app+data (when app installs hit "DONE" do NOT hit "OPEN")
8. Done

NOTE: I would have posted my TiBu backup but since it requires a login and I tried a friends NFL backup with no success...I assume it requires a backup made from your device and with your my Verizon Login while on sense.


----------



## CBMC

Working. I had to use my phone number as the login, not my online login. Thanks for leading me in the right direction.


----------



## ViperZ28

Working, Woohoooo!!!! I think the trick is the process of logging in with the stock rom. Good Job!

EDIT: When I tried to run it I got an error "Your current data plan does not allow this action," When I try to watch NFL Network.


----------



## Jaxidian

mcarr said:


> Working, Woohoooo!!!! I think the trick is the process of logging in with the stock rom. Good Job!
> 
> EDIT: When I tried to run it I got an error "Your current data plan does not allow this action," When I try to watch NFL Network.


Watching video requires vcast, doesn't it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperZ28

Is this another apk?


----------



## CBMC

"Jaxidian said:


> Watching video requires vcast, doesn't it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


That is what I thought. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## mfk dgaf

I got it working using that latestest method but the only thing that sucks is I tried doing the same for the my Verizon app but still getting system maintenance. It was worth a try.


----------



## ViperZ28

mfk dgaf said:


> I got it working using that latestest method but the only thing that sucks is I tried doing the same for the my Verizon app but still getting system maintenance. It was worth a try.


Does Video work for you?


----------



## CBMC

Something must be stoping the videos from playing. Someone on xda tried restoring vcast to no avail.


----------



## ViperZ28

CBMC said:


> Something must be stoping the videos from playing. Someone on xda tried restoring vcast to no avail.


That was me, seems we are both updating on both forums


----------



## CBMC

Are you able to sign into vcast video after restore from a sense rom? Maybe get a logcat from a working sense rom playing a video.


----------



## .ZIP

Jaxidian said:


> Watching video requires vcast, doesn't it?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah $10 bucks a month. It was free in the initial app release..that's over now lol


----------



## AZSALUKI

i don't pay for vcast and i'm watching video on nfl right now. i do recall though, that they were going to charge for the app, but grandfathered you in if you had installed it before last year at some point (july or something???). when i play the video, the vcast logo flashes real quick when it starts, but i assure you i don't have vcast....or at least i don't pay for it.


----------



## ViperZ28

I too do not have VCast and it works on BAMF and Stock ROM so there is one more thing we are missing.


----------



## .ZIP

AZSALUKI said:


> i don't pay for vcast and i'm watching video on nfl right now. i do recall though, that they were going to charge for the app, but grandfathered you in if you had installed it before last year at some point (july or something???). when i play the video, the vcast logo flashes real quick when it starts, but i assure you i don't have vcast....or at least i don't pay for it.


 Yup sup Troy (;

Check the quote from Verizon:
Verizon Wireless customers who downloaded NFL Mobile prior to July 22 will continue to enjoy all of the features of the app at no additional cost through Super Bowl XLV. Usage of the app will continue to be charged according to the customer's data package.

http://www.berryreview.com/2010/07/23/verizon-releases-free-updated-nfl-mobile-app-for-customers/


----------



## AZSALUKI

so that only goes through last super bowl. so am i going to get a warning at some poin that i'll have to purchase vcast to continue to use it. i was grandfathered in last year, but the statement said it was good through SB 45. now i'm afraid to play video because i'm afraid it will cut me off after the free 30 minutes or something????


----------



## .ZIP

AZSALUKI said:


> so that only goes through last super bowl. so am i going to get a warning at some poin that i'll have to purchase vcast to continue to use it. i was grandfathered in last year, but the statement said it was good through SB 45. now i'm afraid to play video because i'm afraid it will cut me off after the free 30 minutes or something????


IDK even know bro it's weird how it's working on some sense roms without vcast or being grandfathered I just used it on my dads stock Droid X and got the data error....#FAIL


----------



## CBMC

Well I guess I am going to have to go back to stock and see if the video works for me. Anyone else getting video to work on stock but not cm7?


----------



## .ZIP

My NFL app broke on CM7 randomly right now after working all day....its back to the service unavailable error code.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## CBMC

.ZIP said:


> My NFL app broke on CM7 randomly right now after working all day....its back to the service unavailable error code.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


Same here? Fu verizon.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperZ28

CBMC said:


> Well I guess I am going to have to go back to stock and see if the video works for me. Anyone else getting video to work on stock but not cm7?


Yes, video works in Stock.


----------



## vinylfreak89

rhcp011235 said:


> There is no debug in the apk. It wont drop much to logcat without mod.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


already have started this a while back. but adding the debug breaks its integrity even on sense roms. Once I have some more time I am going to look in to this.


----------



## CBMC

So did the app stop working for everyone on cm7?


----------



## rhcp011235

If it broke on reboot. Which i assume.

You want to run it. do the backup. then restore it in CM Run it again.
When done. Run fix_permiossions and reboot.

This should fix the random not working. Same deal with hulu+ I found.


----------



## rhcp011235

Btw, any plans to make a update.zip for this? It seems rather easy to do. But, make sure to run fix_permiossions

Can someone who has got this to work? PM me with the working files? please. I wont leak your info. Id like to make a update.zip for those who want.

Thanks!


----------



## CBMC

"rhcp011235 said:


> If it broke on reboot. Which i assume.
> 
> You want to run it. do the backup. then restore it in CM Run it again.
> When done. Run fix_permiossions and reboot.
> 
> This should fix the random not working. Same deal with hulu+ I found.


Thanks. Working again. Just wish I could get the video working.


----------



## rhcp011235

CBMC said:


> Thanks. Working again. Just wish I could get the video working.


No problem. I still require the backed up version from someone. and maybe i can make video work.

It can be sent via email or pm.


----------



## CBMC

"rhcp011235 said:


> No problem. I still require the backed up version from someone. and maybe i can make video work.
> 
> It can be sent via email or pm.


I would send you my backed up version, but I think that it requires the credentials to each specific device. Therefore, I don't think it will work on your phone. It only takes about 30 minutes to backup, flash, restore.


----------



## Yohanseki

Damn we are so close. App works but no video works. Good work to all who have gotten us this far.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Yohanseki said:


> Damn we are so close. App works but no video works. Good work to all who have gotten us this far.


Maybe update OP to reflect fixes/tips to get it working?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## Yohanseki

Do I need to have VCAST?


----------



## rhcp011235

Guys

I need the backup. Im not flashing sense I don't use NFL. I'm doing this for you.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## FSRBIKER

Sent you a pm, I can send you the files.



"rhcp011235 said:


> Guys
> 
> I need the backup. Im not flashing sense I don't use NFL. I'm doing this for you.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rhcp011235

Ok.

Let me elaborate on this issue. I need a person who has done a tituanum backup from sense. did a restore on AOSP. got it working. then send me the files from AOSP restored. so i can make a update.zip

I dont care about your login or phone number. I am not going to post it. stop being parranoid. Its just im not flashing Sense. since i dont care for sense A and B dont care about NFL. Im just trying to help you guys.


----------



## luniz7

"CBMC said:


> So did the app stop working for everyone on cm7?


Yep, did here


----------



## Admann

"FSRBIKER said:


> Just an FYI the dev Liquid is looking into this, hope to give some good news soon.


Good news...can't wait seeing how the season started


----------



## Admann

"rhcp011235 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Let me elaborate on this issue. I need a person who has done a tituanum backup from sense. did a restore on AOSP. got it working. then send me the files from AOSP restored. so i can make a update.zip
> 
> I dont care about your login or phone number. I am not going to post it. stop being parranoid. Its just im not flashing Sense. since i dont care for sense A and B dont care about NFL. Im just trying to help you guys.


I have a backup from my DX which was running Liberty Gingerbread but it wont work on my AOSP TBolt. However my Hulu Plus works just fine...same thing...restored from my backup and worked from day one.


----------



## rhcp011235

Admann said:


> I have a backup from my DX which was running Liberty Gingerbread but it wont work on my AOSP TBolt. However my Hulu Plus works just fine...same thing...restored from my backup and worked from day one.


Yes, I know. I made a version where you dont need any backup software. it just runs from osx/linux and works  for w/e reason it wasnt attached here. im trying to do the same for NFL (only update.zip) format


----------



## CBMC

Mine works for a while and then stops working. I did not reboot my phone, it just started giving me the error after a period of time. I fixed permissions when I was done the second time this happened. I tried going back to my backup of cm7 (the one I used the first time, when reverting from sense) and reapplying the titanium nfl backup. Same "unavailable error". I am thinking that after a certain amount of time the server signs you out and you need to re-authenticate with the server. This puts you back to square one, since you can't sign in on cm7, you would have to go back to sense to sign back in. So it looks as though this fix, isn't much of a fix, at least for now. If anyone is able to use the app on cm7 for more than 12 hours, let me know.


----------



## Jaxidian

Folks, I don't think this work-around will ever be a permanent fix. Go back and read my earlier description of how SSO (single sign-on) works. Essentially one app (the SSO app) talks to a server to give the second app (nfl) a note to give to a server (the nfl app's server) to identify you. This note expires, though. So what's happening is this. SSO app works in Sense and creates this note. You backup and restore this note, which is a valid note... for now. All is happy until the now expires, then you're back to square one.

The solution for this needs to make the entire process work while in AOSP.

(p.s. I've implemented enterprise SSO before - ask questions if you have them. Encryption and often certificates are involved, hence why I think some DRM component is broken in our AOSP builds.)

(just noticed it) CBMC kinda hits the nail on the head. Once the auth token expires, you need a new/valid auth token. If you want to learn more about this type of authentication, go research claims-based authentication.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rhcp011235

Jaxidian said:


> Folks, I don't think this work-around will ever be a permanent fix. Go back and read my earlier description of how SSO (single sign-on) works. Essentially one app (the SSO app) talks to a server to give the second app (nfl) a note to give to a server (the nfl app's server) to identify you. This note expires, though. So what's happening is this. SSO app works in Sense and creates this note. You backup and restore this note, which is a valid note... for now. All is happy until the now expires, then you're back to square one.
> 
> The solution for this needs to make the entire process work while in AOSP.
> 
> (p.s. I've implemented enterprise SSO before - ask questions if you have them. Encryption and often certificates are involved, hence why I think some DRM component is broken in our AOSP builds.)
> 
> (just noticed it) CBMC kinda hits the nail on the head. Once the auth token expires, you need a new/valid auth token. If you want to learn more about this type of authentication, go research claims-based authentication.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I agree. thats why i want to see one of these dumps. the orig vzw auth client has been removed due to security flaws. if you notice. its not in the 1.70 rom anymore.

So, things have changed.

Anyway last message from me RE this. If no one wants to send. Im not going to help.


----------



## luniz7

"rhcp011235 said:


> I agree. thats why i want to see one of these dumps. the orig vzw auth client has been removed due to security flaws. if you notice. its not in the 1.70 rom anymore.
> 
> So, things have changed.
> 
> Anyway last message from me RE this. If no one wants to send. Im not going to help.


What exactly do you need?


----------



## Jaxidian

luniz7 said:


> What exactly do you need?


He wants the titanium backup data for sso and nfl.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## .ZIP

"rhcp011235 said:


> No problem. I still require the backed up version from someone. and maybe i can make video work.
> 
> It can be sent via email or pm.


 Nfl sense backup> http://db.tt/HceoxU9.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## FSRBIKER

If you had the NFL app Working with a Tbolt asop rom what is needed is a Titanium backup of the NFL files and ssoengine files. Now these are backups you made AFTER the NFL app was logged into and working on a Tbolt asop rom.

Email them to rhcp011235



"rhcp011235 said:


> I agree. thats why i want to see one of these dumps. the orig vzw auth client has been removed due to security flaws. if you notice. its not in the 1.70 rom anymore.
> 
> So, things have changed.
> 
> Anyway last message from me RE this. If no one wants to send. Im not going to help.


----------



## Jaxidian

FSRBIKER said:


> If you had the NFL app Working with a Tbolt asop rom what is needed is a Titanium backup of the NFL files and ssoengine files. Now these are backups you made AFTER the NFL app was logged into and working on a Tbolt asop rom.
> 
> Email them to rhcp011235


Not entirely sure I understand the point of this post. I misunderstand something...

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## rhcp011235

.ZIP said:


> Nfl sense backup> http://db.tt/HceoxU9.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


Thank you. As you saw i did not reply to the other person. I said about 11 times what i need. Thanks for posting this and I will look into ASAP. Thanks again! Dont worry i wont be posting your info if there is any inside


----------



## rhcp011235

Tested this method both via titanum backup + my methods. This will not work at all. It does not include the login agent. I guess the backup doesnt back up the login agent. So this is a dead end.


----------



## lrs421

rhcp011235 said:


> Tested this method both via titanum backup + my methods. This will not work at all. It does not include the login agent. I guess the backup doesnt back up the login agent. So this is a dead end.


Sigh... Thanks for trying  I wish I didn't love football so much.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CBMC

So the question is, what is the app looking for that is in the sense rom but not in cm7.


----------



## FSRBIKER

Rhcp, Did you open the zip I sent you this morning? It included a bunch of Verizon files, maybe one of those needs to be restored as well as.the ssoengine and the nfl app? I know they are from my sense backup so is it.worth someone trying to.restore one of these when flashing an asop rom?


----------



## .ZIP

"lrs421 said:


> Sigh... Thanks for trying  I wish I didn't love football so much.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I tried the titanium method with my homies backup from sense and failed about 10 times, then I went back to sense [  ] and make my own backup and it worked on my CM7 so I don't know what the hell is going on but I think its reading my device phone number and matching it up with "my verizon" to verify before it runs.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## ViperZ28

Can we download the sense api source code? Could Sense API have something that AOSP does not have? Or are a lot of the Sense ROM's based on Verizon RUU? I am just trying to figure out what the missing piece is.


----------



## .ZIP

Then again it crashed even on my own backup after a day with same old error code lol

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## FSRBIKER

There are four verizon permissions apks that I saw in the ruu that I backed up. Maybe one/all need to be installed as well.


----------



## FSRBIKER

com.verizon.permissions.appdirectedsms.apk
com.verizon.permissions.qos.apk
com.verizon.permissions.securesettings.apk
com.verizon.permissions.vzwappapn.apk
Also there is the ssoengine.apk as well as this one 
com.motricity.verizon.ssoengine.apk


----------



## CBMC

".ZIP said:


> I tried the titanium method with my homies backup from sense and failed about 10 times, then I went back to sense [  ] and make my own backup and it worked on my CM7 so I don't know what the hell is going on but I think its reading my device phone number and matching it up with "my verizon" to verify before it runs.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


The problem is that the login will expire in a few hours on cm7 and you will be back to the "unavailable" error.


----------



## CBMC

"FSRBIKER said:


> com.verizon.permissions.appdirectedsms.apk
> com.verizon.permissions.qos.apk
> com.verizon.permissions.securesettings.apk
> com.verizon.permissions.vzwappapn.apk


Did you try to install any of those and run the app? Any luck?


----------



## FSRBIKER

"CBMC said:


> Did you try to install any of those and run the app? Any luck?


I haven't been able to.get it to run on asop after I make the backups in.sense. I have these loaded now though but hasnt helped me.


----------



## CBMC

"FSRBIKER said:


> I haven't been able to.get it to run on asop after I make the backups in.sense. I have these loaded now though but hasnt helped me.


Thanks for trying.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## FSRBIKER

"CBMC said:


> Thanks for trying.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


I don't know if those four files are needed but if someone on sense with the NFL app could backup those up, the NFL and ssoengine apks and then try restoring all 6 apks in an asop rom maybe that's whats needed.


----------



## CBMC

"FSRBIKER said:


> I don't know if those four files are needed but if someone on sense with the NFL app could backup those up, the NFL and ssoengine apks and then try restoring all 6 apks in an asop rom maybe that's whats needed.


So did you backup those files in sense? Or did you just copy them over from the ruu? I still think that the login will expire. Why does verizon have to make this such a pain in the ass.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Jaxidian

FYI all, the fix here needs to fix the acquisition of a valid authentication token. The temporary hack to get the NFL app to work proves that once we have a valid token, all is good. We simply cannot acquire a valid token. So continue looking into how to make the SSO login process working.


----------



## FSRBIKER

"CBMC said:


> So did you backup those files in sense? Or did you just copy them over from the ruu? I still think that the login will expire. Why does verizon have to make this such a pain in the ass.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


Yes I ran the app after I flashed the ruu, then backed up all 6 of those files.


----------



## ViperZ28

When NFL starts only the two process start up, tested on working NFL on BAMF. I believe sso is sending something to Verizon or Mobitv that it does not like so the keys do not get updated. I have done tcp dumps but I don't really know what to look for.

app_128 9028 1480 173472 41928 ffffffff afd0c62c S com.mobitv.client.nfl2010
app_182 9046 1480 148820 23644 ffffffff afd0c62c S com.motricity.verizon.ssoengine

From BAMF (working NFL)

GET /core/v3/resource/verizon/nfl_2010/1.0/ADR6400L/2.3.4_GRJ22/config.lua HTTP/1.1
x-mobitv-uid: HYPJSJLAZ2ETIYGJ
x-mobitv-device: ADR6400L
x-mobitv-sid: CFSZRIPE
Authorization: MobiAuth FKOPq+PxaHESsaSmpWf9WXGE2gJq4FzShaM/7loShUjyajYVGU87EKMxLHWiaFftKKkKgzYTX8TIkpKb8kPmjA+7Ny5HDRSvzdeOiHfC9AJAqqzLm9aYPqgTRix+yov3T5cTrF5IcTcL0JqLNJ8AIw==
cookie: sid=CFSZRIPE;uid=HYPJSJLAZ2ETIYGJ
x-mobitv-platform: android/10/2.5.116
If-Modified-Since: Tue, 09 Aug 2011 07:23:44 GMT
user-agent: NFL Mobile/5.0 (Android; Linux; verizon_wwe; HTC; ADR6400L; 2.3.4/GRJ22)
Host: data.nfl.mobitv.com
Connection: Keep-Alive

From CM7 (missing Authorization: MobiAuth XXXXXX)
GET /core/v3/resource/verizon/nfl_2010/1.0/ADR6400L/2.3.5_FRG83D/config.lua HTTP/1.1
x-mobitv-platform: android/10/2.5.116
x-mobitv-device: ADR6400L
x-mobitv-uid: HYPJSJLAZ2ETIYGJ
cookie: sid=PNVTYTLB;uid=HYPJSJLAZ2ETIYGJ
x-mobitv-sid: PNVTYTLB
user-agent: NFL Mobile/5.0 (Android; Linux; verizon_wwe; HTC; ADR6400L; 2.3.5/FRG83D)
Host: data.nfl.mobitv.com
Connection: Keep-Alive


----------



## ViperZ28

mcarr said:


> When NFL starts only the two process start up, tested on working NFL on BAMF. I believe sso is sending something to Verizon or Mobitv that it does not like so the keys do not get updated. I have done tcp dumps but I don't really know what to look for.
> 
> app_128 9028 1480 173472 41928 ffffffff afd0c62c S com.mobitv.client.nfl2010
> app_182 9046 1480 148820 23644 ffffffff afd0c62c S com.motricity.verizon.ssoengine
> 
> From BAMF (working NFL)
> 
> GET /core/v3/resource/verizon/nfl_2010/1.0/ADR6400L/2.3.4_GRJ22/config.lua HTTP/1.1
> x-mobitv-uid: HYPJSJLAZ2ETIYGJ
> x-mobitv-device: ADR6400L
> x-mobitv-sid: CFSZRIPE
> Authorization: MobiAuth FKOPq+PxaHESsaSmpWf9WXGE2gJq4FzShaM/7loShUjyajYVGU87EKMxLHWiaFftKKkKgzYTX8TIkpKb8kPmjA+7Ny5HDRSvzdeOiHfC9AJAqqzLm9aYPqgTRix+yov3T5cTrF5IcTcL0JqLNJ8AIw==
> cookie: sid=CFSZRIPE;uid=HYPJSJLAZ2ETIYGJ
> x-mobitv-platform: android/10/2.5.116
> If-Modified-Since: Tue, 09 Aug 2011 07:23:44 GMT
> user-agent: NFL Mobile/5.0 (Android; Linux; verizon_wwe; HTC; ADR6400L; 2.3.4/GRJ22)
> Host: data.nfl.mobitv.com
> Connection: Keep-Alive
> 
> From CM7 (missing Authorization: MobiAuth XXXXXX)
> GET /core/v3/resource/verizon/nfl_2010/1.0/ADR6400L/2.3.5_FRG83D/config.lua HTTP/1.1
> x-mobitv-platform: android/10/2.5.116
> x-mobitv-device: ADR6400L
> x-mobitv-uid: HYPJSJLAZ2ETIYGJ
> cookie: sid=PNVTYTLB;uid=HYPJSJLAZ2ETIYGJ
> x-mobitv-sid: PNVTYTLB
> user-agent: NFL Mobile/5.0 (Android; Linux; verizon_wwe; HTC; ADR6400L; 2.3.5/FRG83D)
> Host: data.nfl.mobitv.com
> Connection: Keep-Alive


I have noticed that all calls after this on a working device have "Authorization: MobiAuth" in the header whereas the calls in CM7 is missing this.


----------



## Jaxidian

mcarr said:


> When NFL starts only the two process start up, tested on working NFL on BAMF. I believe sso is sending something to Verizon or Mobitv that it does not like so the keys do not get updated. I have done tcp dumps but I don't really know what to look for.
> 
> app_128 9028 1480 173472 41928 ffffffff afd0c62c S com.mobitv.client.nfl2010
> app_182 9046 1480 148820 23644 ffffffff afd0c62c S com.motricity.verizon.ssoengine
> 
> From BAMF (working NFL)
> 
> GET /core/v3/resource/verizon/nfl_2010/1.0/ADR6400L/2.3.4_GRJ22/config.lua HTTP/1.1
> x-mobitv-uid: HYPJSJLAZ2ETIYGJ
> x-mobitv-device: ADR6400L
> x-mobitv-sid: CFSZRIPE
> Authorization: MobiAuth FKOPq+PxaHESsaSmpWf9WXGE2gJq4FzShaM/7loShUjyajYVGU87EKMxLHWiaFftKKkKgzYTX8TIkpKb8kPmjA+7Ny5HDRSvzdeOiHfC9AJAqqzLm9aYPqgTRix+yov3T5cTrF5IcTcL0JqLNJ8AIw==
> cookie: sid=CFSZRIPE;uid=HYPJSJLAZ2ETIYGJ
> x-mobitv-platform: android/10/2.5.116
> If-Modified-Since: Tue, 09 Aug 2011 07:23:44 GMT
> user-agent: NFL Mobile/5.0 (Android; Linux; verizon_wwe; HTC; ADR6400L; 2.3.4/GRJ22)
> Host: data.nfl.mobitv.com
> Connection: Keep-Alive
> 
> From CM7 (missing Authorization: MobiAuth XXXXXX)
> GET /core/v3/resource/verizon/nfl_2010/1.0/ADR6400L/2.3.5_FRG83D/config.lua HTTP/1.1
> x-mobitv-platform: android/10/2.5.116
> x-mobitv-device: ADR6400L
> x-mobitv-uid: HYPJSJLAZ2ETIYGJ
> cookie: sid=PNVTYTLB;uid=HYPJSJLAZ2ETIYGJ
> x-mobitv-sid: PNVTYTLB
> user-agent: NFL Mobile/5.0 (Android; Linux; verizon_wwe; HTC; ADR6400L; 2.3.5/FRG83D)
> Host: data.nfl.mobitv.com
> Connection: Keep-Alive


The UID is probably something we could reproduce one time and use it as a psuedo-permanent fix. The sid is probably unimportant. The MobiAuth is base64-encoded but after decoding, it appears to be encrypted data. No clue what encrypts it but clearly the lack of this is what is preventing us from getting an Authentication token.


----------



## luniz7

I just don't understand why it worked on the inc and not the thunderbolt...


----------



## jessesmith888

Here is the vzw_auth_client needed for this to work

http://db.tt/k33QjBb

Hope this helps some of ya, sorry I didn't read the whole thread if this was already posted

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grnlantern79

I love this ROM and dont want to have to switch, maybe I will just be on the NFL site or hit up the cheap ESPN scoreboard app (BOOOO) come on Verizon we are customers we are using your network, why cant they see us as customers by our SIM cards (4G devices anyways)


----------



## jcporter80

"CBMC said:


> So the question is, what is the app looking for that is in the sense rom but not in cm7.


It is not all of CM7... my wife's Inc runs it without issue. It is only on the Tbolt.


----------



## jessesmith888

jessesmith888 said:


> Here is the vzw_auth_client needed for this to work
> 
> http://db.tt/k33QjBb
> 
> Hope this helps some of ya, sorry I didn't read the whole thread if this was already posted
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Just flash the zip. Working on cm7 for me

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## FSRBIKER

"luniz7 said:


> I just don't understand why it worked on the inc and not the thunderbolt...


If someone could compare CM7 on the Tbolt vs a Dinc we could tell if.there are some files missing in the Tbolt build. 
My guess there will be no Verizon files found in the Dinc build. Which again leads me back to Verizon purposely blocking Tbolts running asop, my guess is a lame attempt to keep band width free. I might be way off base but why else would the NFL app work on other Verizon phones running asop and not a Tbolt? Simply makes no sense, literally.


----------



## Jaxidian

jessesmith888 said:


> Here is the vzw_auth_client needed for this to work
> 
> http://db.tt/k33QjBb
> 
> Hope this helps some of ya, sorry I didn't read the whole thread if this was already posted
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


What did you do/mod? Can you give us more details? A post in the dev forum describing how to manually mod this would be greatly appreciated!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian

FSRBIKER said:


> If someone could compare CM7 on the Tbolt vs a Dinc we could tell if.there are some files missing in the Tbolt build.
> My guess there will be no Verizon files found in the Dinc build. Which again leads me back to Verizon purposely blocking Tbolts running asop, my guess is a lame attempt to keep band width free. I might be way off base but why else would the NFL app work on other Verizon phones running asop and not a Tbolt? Simply makes no sense, literally.


I think we have already proven that vzw is not doing this intentionally on the network side. Others have already shown that the sso app simply does not work properly and that cannot be vzw's doing - the app is bugged or something it calls is bugged. If we fix whichever this is, we win.

I want to know more about the above-posted file that is supposed to fix this.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jcporter80

"jessesmith888 said:


> Just flash the zip. Working on cm7 for me
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


No go here. Still get an error.


----------



## rhcp011235

It's funny if you look at a stock rom 1.7 That client was pulled out because of security reasons. So, its doing it a diff way.


----------



## .ZIP

"Yohanseki said:


> Brandroid seems to have a found a fix for some. This is what he posted.
> 
> Originally Posted by Brandroid
> I've got NFL working on CM7 1.5.2
> 
> I made a nandroid backup
> 
> wiped and flashed rooted OTA rom
> 
> downloaded nfl app from market
> 
> Opened NFL app and signed in and set everything up
> 
> made titanium backup of nfl app and sso engine
> 
> reboot to recovery
> 
> wiped and restored my cm7 backup
> 
> restored sso engine (app only) from TiBu
> 
> restored NFL (app + data) from TiBu
> 
> opened NFL app
> 
> Read about how bad my Colts are going to suck again this year


This is not a fix yet

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jr313

Got it working with the fix from earlier in the thread.


----------



## CBMC

"jr313 said:


> Got it working with the fix from earlier in the thread.


It will stop working in a few hours when your login expires.


----------



## lrs421

CBMC said:


> It will stop working in a few hours when your login expires.


What he said

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313

I believe u have to have vcast in order to watch live after it expires, bcause i have unlimited everything and it says my data plan doesnt include this package or sumthn like that after it expired.


----------



## CBMC

"jr313 said:


> I believe u have to have vcast in order to watch live after it expires, bcause i have unlimited everything and it says my data plan doesnt include this package or sumthn like that after it expired.


That just happens on cm7. On sense the video works. I think the preseason includes the live games, but don't quote me on this. However, on cm7 I couldn't get highlights to play, on sense, I could. This is with no vcast subscription.


----------



## FSRBIKER

If you check Vcast video app in the market it says it works on mr2 version xxx now could our build prop not be showing the correct version its looking for? I know build prop has been looked at before but who knows.


----------



## CBMC

"FSRBIKER said:


> If you check Vcast video app in the market it says it works on mr2 version xxx now could our build prop not be showing the correct version its looking for? I know build prop has been looked at before but who knows.


Yeah I think people had tried switching build.prop to no avail.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## FSRBIKER

"CBMC said:


> Yeah I think people had tries switching build.prop to no avail.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


Yea I did as well but look at the description of that app, is this build number stored in the build prop and possibly other places?


----------



## cubarican84

Man this sucks. Only thing keeping from running AOSP as my daily.


----------



## Jaxidian

Okay, so VinylFreak and I discovered something that adds some confusion to the situation. Apparently the NFL apk isn't necessarily dependent upon the SSO apk. Why? Well, this SSO apk is NOT on a working DInc or Eris running CM7 when using the same NFL apk file (md5-verified). So the NFL app apparently allows multiple ways to "authenticate". The previously-posted packet-sniffed data was great and it would be great to see this for a functional DInc or other phone where there is no SSO apk at all.


----------



## rhcp011235

"Jaxidian said:


> Okay, so VinylFreak and I discovered something that adds some confusion to the situation. Apparently the NFL apk isn't necessarily dependent upon the SSO apk. Why? Well, this SSO apk is NOT on a working DInc or Eris running CM7 when using the same NFL apk file (md5-verified). So the NFL app apparently allows multiple ways to "authenticate". The previously-posted packet-sniffed data was great and it would be great to see this for a functional DInc or other phone where there is no SSO apk at all.


I already said it was taken out of the 1.7 ruu due to security reasons. Many posts ago.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jaxidian

rhcp011235 said:



> I already said it was taken out of the 1.7 ruu due to security reasons. Many posts ago.


And that's just part of what I had posted. I don't recall seeing that the exact same NFL .apk worked in both situations. Perhaps I missed that part?


----------



## CBMC

"Jaxidian said:


> Okay, so VinylFreak and I discovered something that adds some confusion to the situation. Apparently the NFL apk isn't necessarily dependent upon the SSO apk. Why? Well, this SSO apk is NOT on a working DInc or Eris running CM7 when using the same NFL apk file (md5-verified). So the NFL app apparently allows multiple ways to "authenticate". The previously-posted packet-sniffed data was great and it would be great to see this for a functional DInc or other phone where there is no SSO apk at all.


I have a fascinate with cm7. Don't think sso is on that.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## ViperZ28

If someone can find a lua decompliler (v5.2) it would made this a lot easier.


----------



## luniz7

mcarr said:


> If someone can find a lua decompliler (v5.2) it would made this a lot easier.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=479910


----------



## ViperZ28

luniz7 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=479910


I haven't read the entire thread but that is for 5.1, 5.2 is different animal and so far it seems there is no decompiler. At least nothing that comes up in a Google search. The NFL Mobile has 5.2 scripts.


----------



## CBMC

Any progress on this?


----------



## ViperZ28

I found that the beta version of lua does have a dissembler but I am unable to get it to work yet.


----------



## CBMC

"mcarr said:


> I found that the beta version of lua does have a dissembler but I am unable to get it to work yet.


Thanks for the update. Hopefully you can get it to work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## luniz7

Will the new leak help or with this?


----------



## ViperZ28

What new leak?


----------



## CBMC

"mcarr said:


> What new leak?


I think he was talking about the new ruu that was leaked for the thunderbolt. Although, I am not sure how that would help.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## mickrg123

If this helps Rom developers NFL works on Skyrider Zeus which is Android version 2.3.4, HTC Sense version 3.0. It does NOT work for me CM7 latest build, BAMF, or Gingivitis 3d


----------



## CBMC

"mickrg123 said:


> If this helps Rom developers NFL works on Skyrider Zeus which is Android version 2.3.4, HTC Sense version 3.0. It does NOT work for me CM7 latest build, BAMF, or Gingivitis 3d


It think it will work in bamf and gingivitis if you install the verizon sso client. However, with cm7, it is a no go.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## remmbermytitans

Any luck with this?


----------



## luniz7

I'm thinking not


----------



## mickrg123

I would not think this is too hard for devs to fix if it is working on some Roms but not all. Do they just think it's not important?


----------



## CBMC

"mickrg123 said:


> I would not think this is too hard for devs to fix if it is working on some Roms but not all. Do they just think it's not important?


But it is working on all sense roms with the proper sso engine. I am sure there is a way to get it to work with aosp. But understandably, I don't think it is a high priorty for the devs. First off, the only devs that would worry about it are those running aosp. Secondly, our main aosp developer has a full plate of life. Finally, I am not sure if he has even looked into the issue. Again, his time is limited with a full time job and life.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Mustang302LX

CBMC said:


> But it is working on all sense roms with the proper sso engine. I am sure there is a way to get it to work with aosp. But understandably, I don't think it is a high priorty for the devs. First off, the only devs that would worry about it are those running aosp. Secondly, our main aosp developer has a full plate of life. Finally, I am not sure if he has even looked into the issue. Again, his time is limited with a full time job and life.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


Amen brother!

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## FSRBIKER

I just flashed a Sense rom and made a backup, I'll restore my backup each Sunday if needbe. There is talk of starting a bounty on XDA, might entice a developer.


----------



## ViperZ28

I wonder if it will start to work when VZW pushes Gingerbread out..


----------



## Mustang302LX

mcarr said:


> I wonder if it will start to work when VZW pushes Gingerbread out..


I think it works on GB based Sense ROMs just not on AOSP based ROMs.


----------



## CBMC

"mcarr said:


> I wonder if it will start to work when VZW pushes Gingerbread out..


I doubt it, unless someone finds a workaround or Verizon changes something with the app.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## jcporter80

Mustang302LX said:


> I think it works on GB based Sense ROMs just not on AOSP based ROMs.


It's just CM7 for the TBolt. It works great on CM7 on a DInc on VZW!


----------



## ViperZ28

NFL Mobile video is no longer working for me BAMF, anyone else? I am getting the error "Error playing video. Please try again later."

EDIT: Nevermind, I reinstalled the app and it is working again.


----------



## satseaker

what causing it to fail is the inability to login to verizon profile,when the app starts for the first time that is what happens. it was working on uber bamf and bamf 4.9 then it stopped, I installed adr bamf 2.3 and when I started the app and it wanted me to login,went a step farther,advanced my date on the phone in weekly steps and at 4 weeks it wanted me to login again. find what adr left in the 2.2\2.3 rom that has been removed from the other roms and I am bettin that fixes th we problem

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## cbizzle

I wouldnt plan on it being fixed on GB release

Slayher commented August 15, 2011
As much as I would like to, this is a carrier specific app that requires carrier specific authentications etc. This is not a bug, it is security measures put in place by VZW. Checkout Rootzwiki.com for a possible work around.


----------



## appleju

Nfl mobile stopped working on bamf. Ive tried wipe everything. Doing a fresh install and everything with no luck. Only other thing I can try is to go back to a previous radio, but I dont see how that would screw it up.

I even went to a nandroid backup of bamf 2.1 where I know it used to work and nfl mobile still not working. As football keeps getting closer and closer the more tempted im getting to go back to a stock rom.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## satseaker

appleju said:


> Nfl mobile stopped working on bamf. Ive tried wipe everything. Doing a fresh install and everything with no luck. Only other thing I can try is to go back to a previous radio, but I dont see how that would screw it up.
> 
> I even went to a nandroid backup of bamf 2.1 where I know it used to work and nfl mobile still not working. As football keeps getting closer and closer the more tempted im getting to go back to a stock rom.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


install the bamf 2.2/2.3,set it all up,when you start the nfl app it will direct you to log into my verizon profile,do that,make a titanium backup of you 2.3 ,restore your nandroid of what ever rom you are gonna use,once that is done now use titanium backup to restore these 3 with data in this order,ssopermission1.0,vzwsinglesignon,then nfl mobile it should work,probably only about 4 weeks but it works.

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## lrs421

Maybe we should start a bounty??? I would be in for sure.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## satseaker

fyi, it seems to time out but all you have to do at that point is run titanium and restore the three apps again

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## ViperZ28

I reverted back to stock and I see VZW is once again, being the greedy bastards that they are, are charging in addition to the already astronomical monthly rates for NFL access. The message reads "We hope you've enjoyed the preseason and your free premium access to NFL Mobile. To continue to receive premium access after 9/30, subscribe to Verizon Video ($10/month)......." Well they can kiss my arse! Video does not work, I get an error "Error playing video. Please try again later".


----------



## sgtguthrie

Ya, last season video was hit and miss too (mostly miss)! I'm just using my browser and free fantasy app now this year.

Good job vzw, way to ruin a good thing...

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## luniz7

I deleted nfl mobile, I use score mobile instead.


----------



## satseaker

the only way I would pay for it is if the video quality gets way better than the shot its now

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## jackdubl

Hypothetically, if one was willing to shell out the extra 10 bucks to stream Redzone on Sundays, would anything extra needed to be done other than restoring the three apps?


----------



## lrs421

jackdubl said:


> Hypothetically, if one was willing to shell out the extra 10 bucks to stream Redzone on Sundays, would anything extra needed to be done other than restoring the three apps?


It also supports Monday night football now. Worth 10 bucks to me, but I'm a fanatic.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## lrs421

Is it true today it's still free for 4g users?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## CBMC

"lrs421 said:


> Is it true today it's still free for 4g users?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


It worked on my fascinate today. I did get the warning about having to pay $10 per month after 9/30. I guess we will get the first few weeks of the regular season free. Haven't tried on the thunderbolt since I am on cm7. Glad I have my vulkano player. Definitely not going to pay $10 per month.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## ViperZ28

Back to CM7 without NFL Mobile....


----------



## satseaker

the fix with the 3apps has worked so far I dont see why it wouldnt in the future,on thing I did find out today,when it times out and stops working you only need to restore the sso.engine and sso permission those are the two files that control the login/authorize, wish somebody would find out what they left in certain roms that allows it to work freely so it can be put b back into the other roms

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## lrs421

lrs421 said:


> Is it true today it's still free for 4g users?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Droid life just confirmed that's it is indeed free for 4g users.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## v4npro

Damn, look's like I'll have to go back to a sense rom for the NFL app since premium service is going to be free for TB users


----------



## CBMC

"lrs421 said:


> Droid life just confirmed that's it is indeed free for 4g users.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I get a message about October 1st being the last day for free on my Samsung Fascinate (3g). I don't remember seeing this message on the Charge (4g). I will check that later and report back.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## lrs421

CBMC said:


> I get a message about October 1st being the last day for free on my Samsung Fascinate (3g). I don't remember seeing this message on the Charge (4g). I will check that later and report back.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


I did get the message on my TB but I think it's a generic thing. Several places have confirmed it's free for 4G 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## moosc

Yes only free on 4g devises

Sent from Tapatalk using Droid BionicX!


----------



## CBMC

Well let's hope someone figures out how to get this to work on aosp. Decent app, not worth going back to sense though.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## remmbermytitans

So, we're not getting this on CM7 anytime soon, right?


----------



## CBMC

"remmbermytitans said:


> So, we're not getting this on CM7 anytime soon, right?


Doesn't look that way.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## jcporter80

CBMC said:


> Well let's hope someone figures out how to get this to work on aosp. Decent app, not worth going back to sense though.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


I am not a Dev nor do I play one on TV, but it can't be that difficult because my wife has DInc running CM7 and the NFL mobile app as well as all Verizon apps work with no additional tweaking to the rom. She hates me because I am constantly using her phone to check football stuff. The odd thing is that Slayher maintains both devices. It has to be something simple that is being overlooked somewhere. OR, I could be completely wrong...


----------



## Icesteve

Well I've added ssopermissions, verizonssoengine, apnpermissions, and htcssoclient. when trying to run the NFL app htcssoclient force closses. My logcat says its an unknown permission hdmi.suspend, I decompiled NFL and removed that permission which stopped the force closing but then broke the app and could only get to the -303 error screen, but my logcat said that the tokenprovider wasn't succesful because its from an unknown source. Does this help anyone that knows anything about this kind of stuff lol?


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

im pretty sure this specific to thunderbolt...My wifes D2 is able to auth and she uses NFL Mobile with no problems...definitely something built in to how the hardware auth's with the provider.


----------



## lrs421

JuggalotusHeat said:


> im pretty sure this specific to thunderbolt...My wifes D2 is able to auth and she uses NFL Mobile with no problems...definitely something built in to how the hardware auth's with the provider.


What ROM is she running?

Sent from my Dell Streak 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

Just flashed BAMF Forever 1.0.2 and got NFL working. Made a backup of NFL app and SSO and restoring my CM7 backup. Hopefully it works but not counting on it really.

Edit: It opens the app now but if I try to watch any video I get told that "Your current data plan does not allow this action. Please call *611 from your mobile phone." Lame!!!


----------



## CBMC

"JuggalotusHeat said:


> im pretty sure this specific to thunderbolt...My wifes D2 is able to auth and she uses NFL Mobile with no problems...definitely something built in to how the hardware auth's with the provider.


Definitely something different with the thunderbolt authentication. The my Verizon also works on other cm7 roms, but not the thunderbolts.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Mustang302LX

CBMC said:


> Definitely something different with the thunderbolt authentication. The my Verizon also works on other cm7 roms, but not the thunderbolts.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


This sucks. I want NFL mobile but I don't want Sense lol.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

Just as a reminder to everyone, please do not discuss illegal/free streaming sites. And please don't act dumb about it. If you can figure out how to post on this forum, you're smart enough to know what is and is not illegal.


----------



## Mustang302LX

DrMacinyasha said:


> Just as a reminder to everyone, please do not discuss illegal/free streaming sites. And please don't act dumb about it. If you can figure out how to post on this forum, you're smart enough to know what is and is not illegal.


My bad. Won't happen again.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## ro6666lt

DrMacinyasha said:


> Just as a reminder to everyone, please do not discuss illegal/free streaming sites. And please don't act dumb about it. If you can figure out how to post on this forum, you're smart enough to know what is and is not illegal.


lol, i love it. you, sir get a dollar. Confirmation number: 5B450708H4734961L


----------



## Smaug

I read somewhere that rolling back market allowed someone to get nfl mobile to work, since I could not install this app from market.android I tried this and sure enough I could then install and run the app on CM7

DroidX


----------



## cbizzle

"Smaug said:


> I read somewhere that rolling back market allowed someone to get nfl mobile to work, since I could not install this app from market.android I tried this and sure enough I could then install and run the app on CM7
> 
> DroidX


you mean going back to the old market? whoda thunk that


----------



## CBMC

"Smaug said:


> I read somewhere that rolling back market allowed someone to get nfl mobile to work, since I could not install this app from market.android I tried this and sure enough I could then install and run the app on CM7
> 
> DroidX


Didn't work for me. Care to elaborate on what market and what files you used.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Mustang302LX

Yeah that's odd cause I get told my data plan doesn't support videos. Oh well.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.

Plus his signature says DroidX could be wrong forum? *shurgs*


----------



## CBMC

"Mustang302LX said:


> Yeah that's odd cause I get told my data plan doesn't support videos. Oh well.
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.
> 
> Plus his signature says DroidX could be wrong forum? *shurgs*


I get the "only for active Verizon customers" message while opening. Are you able to open the app and not play video?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Mustang302LX

CBMC said:


> I get the "only for active Verizon customers" message while opening. Are you able to open the app and not play video?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


I was able to load it after loading sense and making a backup of the sso stuff. At that point it tells me my data plan doesn't suffice and to call 611.


----------



## satseaker

I have said it befor,that it is to be a pay app they built something in to verify 1. you are a vzw customer,2.you have the data plan,3.if you are a 4g customer or not, find that file that lets you login to your " my verizon profile" and you have your fix, I dont know where to look but it is an account login!

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## lrs421

We gotta get some dev attention for this! Do our aosp devs know about this?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Icesteve

"satseaker said:


> I have said it befor,that it is to be a pay app they built something in to verify 1. you are a vzw customer,2.you have the data plan,3.if you are a 4g customer or not, find that file that lets you login to your " my verizon profile" and you have your fix, I dont know where to look but it is an account login!
> 
> brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


its one of the sso files I think, what's missing is what checks 4g I THINK, I get a force close on htcssoclient when running NFL mobile, htcssoclient its calling an error dialog "HTC alert dialog" thats located in Android.policy.jar decompiled that and found the dialog in simunlockscreen.smali.


----------



## Mustang302LX

I think I'm done with CM7 issues. I think I might switch to BAMF 2.4.1 and run ADW EX and have everything just work.


----------



## villae81

"Mustang302LX said:


> I think I'm done with CM7 issues. I think I might switch to BAMF 2.4.1 and run ADW EX and have everything just work.


Betcha you'll be back lol!


----------



## Mustang302LX

villae81 said:


> Betcha you'll be back lol!


I might be lol we shall see. It will just be nice to not have network location issues or a lack of Verizon apps and other minor issues here and there. I ran a BAMF ROM for the first month and a half of owning the TBolt and I loved it with ADW so we shall see.


----------



## lrs421

Mustang302LX said:


> I think I'm done with CM7 issues. I think I might switch to BAMF 2.4.1 and run ADW EX and have everything just work.


Well.... Imagine this. I've been running stock unrooted for 2 weeks. I've got lpp on top of it and actually don't mind.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX

lrs421 said:


> Well.... Imagine this. I've been running stock unrooted for 2 weeks. I've got lpp on top of it and actually don't mind.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I can't go that route lol but I'm on BAMF 2.4.1 right now haha. Hopefully NFL Mobile functions properly so I can continue to watch New England whoop up on people!


----------



## lrs421

Mustang302LX said:


> I can't go that route lol but I'm on BAMF 2.4.1 right now haha. Hopefully NFL Mobile functions properly so I can continue to watch New England whoop up on people!


New England, lol. Wait a minute, you're talking to "thee" Jets fan here. We eat the Patriots for breakfast.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## nativi

Mustang302LX said:


> I might be lol we shall see. It will just be nice to not have network location issues or a lack of Verizon apps and other minor issues here and there. I ran a BAMF ROM for the first month and a half of owning the TBolt and I loved it with ADW so we shall see.


I've ran Nons3ns3 v2.0 by xpack90 for a lil while. You get the aosp feel but with everything working. It even restored my apps from the market. And it uses adw. But I'm back to OMFGB as it's the best Rom. But still needs network location working and the NFL app.

Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


----------



## Mustang302LX

nativi said:


> I've ran Nons3ns3 v2.0 by xpack90 for a lil while. You get the aosp feel but with everything working. It even restored my apps from the market. And it uses adw. But I'm back to OMFGB as it's the best Rom. But still needs network location working and the NFL app.
> 
> Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


I've tried 2 Sense ROMs in the last 2 days and they both had market issues on my phone to where not all my apps were showing installed. That and the fact I just LOVE AOSP/CM7 makes me come back. I wonder if Xoomdev knows of this issue and can try out a fix?


----------



## satseaker

it is not a problem with the nfl app it is the fact the log in client for vzw is removed so you can't login to your "my verizon profile" with out that it will not work on aosp,that is straight from techs at vodaphone. some of the sense roms had it removed, most put it back (by mistake or what), if I knew what to look for I would tell you but that excedes my knowledge

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## nativi

satseaker said:


> it is not a problem with the nfl app it is the fact the log in client for vzw is removed so you can't login to your "my verizon profile" with out that it will not work on aosp,that is straight from techs at vodaphone. some of the sense roms had it removed, most put it back (by mistake or what), if I knew what to look for I would tell you but that excedes my knowledge
> 
> brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


So I installed the my version apk and the Verizon sso apk. But my Verizon is under maintenance do well see if this fixes it later.

Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


----------



## jr4000watts90

Mustang302LX said:


> I think I'm done with CM7 issues. I think I might switch to BAMF 2.4.1 and run ADW EX and have everything just work.


i have been like this since Sunday lol and let me tell you every day i say to my self damn everything works but i miss/love the AOSP feel. i tried the whole adw ex thing, still on it but im about to flash back to CM7 because there is so much more you can do lol.


----------



## CBMC

"satseaker said:


> it is not a problem with the nfl app it is the fact the log in client for vzw is removed so you can't login to your "my verizon profile" with out that it will not work on aosp,that is straight from techs at vodaphone. some of the sense roms had it removed, most put it back (by mistake or what), if I knew what to look for I would tell you but that excedes my knowledge
> 
> brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


Even if you add it back in it won't work on cm7.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Mustang302LX

nativi said:


> So I installed the my version apk and the Verizon sso apk. But my Verizon is under maintenance do well see if this fixes it later.
> 
> Proud New dad. Oh yeah is a BOY!!!


That means it won't work. That's what I get on AOSP as well.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

Mustang302LX said:


> I've tried 2 Sense ROMs in the last 2 days and they both had market issues on my phone to where not all my apps were showing installed. That and the fact I just LOVE AOSP/CM7 makes me come back. I wonder if Xoomdev knows of this issue and can try out a fix?


replied towrong post.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

satseaker said:


> it is not a problem with the nfl app it is the fact the log in client for vzw is removed so you can't login to your "my verizon profile" with out that it will not work on aosp,that is straight from techs at vodaphone. some of the sense roms had it removed, most put it back (by mistake or what), if I knew what to look for I would tell you but that excedes my knowledge
> 
> brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


Sadly this is incorrect...the wifey has a D2 with CM7 and she can access NFL Mobile with no problems...It's hardware specific.


----------



## CBMC

"JuggalotusHeat said:


> Sadly this is incorrect...the wifey has a D2 with CM7 and she can access NFL Mobile with no problems...It's hardware specific.


Correct, works on fascinate also with cm7.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Jaxidian

Just curious - has anybody tried this with the new Network Location fix? I highly doubt it's an issue but just a hunch...


----------



## nativi

Jaxidian said:


> Just curious - has anybody tried this with the new Network Location fix? I highly doubt it's an issue but just a hunch...


Yep nothing still.

via OMFGBolt


----------



## Mustang302LX

Jaxidian said:


> Just curious - has anybody tried this with the new Network Location fix? I highly doubt it's an issue but just a hunch...


I tried lol and nada.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

I'm thinking it has to do with some sort of auth that polls the LTE Radio or does something with it...call me crazy but that is the only difference between us and the rest of the CM7 Phones....


----------



## Mustang302LX

JuggalotusHeat said:


> I'm thinking it has to do with some sort of auth that polls the LTE Radio or does something with it...call me crazy but that is the only difference between us and the rest of the CM7 Phones....


I was looking at the build.prop and since I'm no dev it seems like it SHOULD work. I was hoping the network issue was making the system think we were all in some crazy country and that's why it wouldn't work but obviously not. Wishful thinking though. It can't be LTE related I wouldn't think because on 3G only and WiFi NFL and My VzW don't work either. Hmmmmm.


----------



## CBMC

"Jaxidian said:


> Just curious - has anybody tried this with the new Network Location fix? I highly doubt it's an issue but just a hunch...


Yeah. Still erroring out. Though, the new version gives a different error message.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## Mustang302LX

CBMC said:


> Yeah. Still strutting out. Though, the new version gives a different error message.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


Now that network location has been eliminated we need to figure out the NFL and My VzW apps. There is probably something little and obscure we are all missing to make them work.

Edit: If other VzW devices running CM7 have these apps working it can't be the stupid sso files because I'd assume those don't have it either.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

Mustang302LX said:


> I was looking at the build.prop and since I'm no dev it seems like it SHOULD work. I was hoping the network issue was making the system think we were all in some crazy country and that's why it wouldn't work but obviously not. Wishful thinking though. It can't be LTE related I wouldn't think because on 3G only and WiFi NFL and My VzW don't work either. Hmmmmm.


I say this because RIL hasn't been perfected as of yet...and if it isn't working like sense roms then the VZ network could flag it as a non VZ device. I'm no dev either but I have a strong feeling it has to do with the LTE code

EDIT: does anyone have a non VZ CM phone to install the .apk on and see what error they get? If it's the same as us then I'm putting my money on RIL.


----------



## rufflez2010

"JuggalotusHeat said:


> I say this because RIL hasn't been perfected as of yet...and if it isn't working like sense roms then the VZ network could flag it as a non VZ device. I'm no dev either but I have a strong feeling it has to do with the LTE code
> 
> EDIT: does anyone have a non VZ CM phone to install the .apk on and see what error they get? If it's the same as us then I'm putting my money on RIL.


I have a Samsung epic I could try it on when I get home from work in the morning

Sent from my thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums while on the crapper


----------



## Mustang302LX

JuggalotusHeat said:


> I say this because RIL hasn't been perfected as of yet...and if it isn't working like sense roms then the VZ network could flag it as a non VZ device. I'm no dev either but I have a strong feeling it has to do with the LTE code
> 
> EDIT: does anyone have a non VZ CM phone to install the .apk on and see what error they get? If it's the same as us then I'm putting my money on RIL.


Other VzW phones running CM7 have it working though which is weird. I wouldn't think the RIL would affect it but who knows.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## skinien

Mustang302LX said:


> I was looking at the build.prop and since I'm no dev it seems like it SHOULD work. I was hoping the network issue was making the system think we were all in some crazy country and that's why it wouldn't work but obviously not. Wishful thinking though. It can't be LTE related I wouldn't think because on 3G only and WiFi NFL and My VzW don't work either. Hmmmmm.


Disclaimer: I'm no expert, but this is worth a try!

If I remember correctly, I did see a difference in the build.prop that could make a difference. There seems to be repeated variable definitions. Example:
x = 2
...
x = 5

I'm assuming that the last definition is the one that applies to the properties.

In CM, the variable "ro.com.google.clientidbase" is defined to "android-htc" while on the Sense ROM is defined to "android-verizon". Again, if I remember correctly, in the Sense ROM, the FIRST definition of the variable is "android-htc" but then it gets redefined as "android-verizon".


----------



## Scooter

skinien said:


> Disclaimer: I'm no expert, but this is worth a try!
> 
> If I remember correctly, I did see a difference in the build.prop that could make a difference. There seems to be repeated variable definitions. Example:
> x = 2
> ...
> x = 5
> 
> I'm assuming that the last definition is the one that applies to the properties.
> 
> In CM, the variable "ro.com.google.clientidbase" is defined to "android-htc" while on the Sense ROM is defined to "android-verizon". Again, if I remember correctly, in the Sense ROM, the FIRST definition of the variable is "android-htc" but then it gets redefined as "android-verizon".


Is it possible to change any of that without breaking it?


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

Scooter said:


> Is it possible to change any of that without breaking it?


Here is the clientidbase info in the build.prop from a sense rom:

ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-htc 
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-htc 
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon 
ro.com.google.clientidbase.vs=android-verizon 
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-verizon 
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon

this is from build.prop on CM7:

ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-htc
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-htc
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.vs=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon

Definitely not the problemo...gotta keep lookin :O(


----------



## skinien

Scooter said:


> Is it possible to change any of that without breaking it?


When I was playing around with it for another fix, everything was still working fine. I would make a backup of the ROM and of the file as well so you don't try to kill me.


----------



## Scooter

JuggalotusHeat said:


> Here is the clientidbase info in the build.prop from a sense rom:
> 
> ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-htc
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-htc
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.vs=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon


Mine looks the same on CM7.

I am getting an error that states you need to have a higher data plan than 2GB to run NFL mobile app. I have an unlimited plan.


----------



## nativi

JuggalotusHeat said:


> Here is the clientidbase info in the build.prop from a sense rom:
> 
> ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-htc
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-htc
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.vs=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon


That's how it looks on OMFGB

via OMFGBolt


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

Scooter said:


> Mine looks the same on CM7.
> 
> I am getting an error that states you need to have a higher data plan than 2GB to run NFL mobile app. I have an unlimited plan.


have you tried the trick of being on 3g, loading the app, then going back to lte?


----------



## skinien

JuggalotusHeat said:


> Here is the clientidbase info in the build.prop from a sense rom:
> 
> ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-htc
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-htc
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.vs=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon
> 
> this is from build.prop on CM7:
> 
> ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-htc
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-htc
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.vs=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon
> 
> Definitely not the problemo...gotta keep lookin :O(


If you keep looking down in the Sense file, you'll see that the variable gets redefined:

ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-htc
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-htc
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.vs=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon
ro.monkey=0
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.aa.skulist=605
ro.aa.customizationid=205498
ro.aa.mainsku=605
ro.aa.taskid=215544
ro.aa.romver=2.11.605.3
ro.aa.maincid=VZW__001
ro.aa.modelid=PG0510000
ro.aa.project=Mecha_GINGERBREAD_S
ro.aa.cidlist=VZW__001
ro.aa.rid=44
*ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-verizon*


----------



## Scooter

JuggalotusHeat said:


> have you tried the trick of being on 3g, loading the app, then going back to lte?


I dont have 4G in my area....


----------



## Scooter

From CM7:

ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-htc
ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-htc
ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.vs=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-verizon
ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon
ro.com.google.networklocation=1
ro.com.google.gmsversion=2.2_r8
ro.setupwizard.enable_bypass=1
dalvik.vm.lockprof.threshold=500
dalvik.vm.dexopt-flags=m=y
ro.cdma.home.operator.numeric=310012
ro.cdma.home.operator.alpha=Verizon
ro.telephony.call_ring.multiple=false
persist.cne.UseCne=false
persist.cne.bat.range.low.med=30
persist.cne.bat.range.med.high=60
persist.cne.loc.policy.op=/system/etc/OperatorPolicy.xml
persist.cne.loc.policy.user=/system/etc/UserPolicy.xml
persist.cne.bwbased.rat.sel=false
persist.cne.snsr.based.rat.mgt=false
persist.cne.bat.based.rat.mgt=false
persist.cne.be.ge.sqi.min=0
persist.cne.be.ge.sqi.max=100
persist.cne.be.umts.sqi.min=0
persist.cne.be.umts.sqi.max=100
persist.cne.be.hspa.sqi.min=0
persist.cne.be.hspa.sqi.max=100
persist.cne.be.1x.sqi.min=0
persist.cne.be.1x.sqi.max=100
persist.cne.be.do.sqi.min=0
persist.cne.be.do.sqi.max=100
persist.cne.be.wlan.sqi.min=0
persist.cne.be.wlan.sqi.max=100
media.a1026.nsForVoiceRec=0
media.a1026.enableA1026=0
keyguard.no_require_sim=true
ro.rommanager.developerid=cyanogenmod
ro.url.legal=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/phone-legal.html
ro.url.legal.android_privacy=http://www.google.com/intl/%s/mobile/android/basic/privacy.html
* ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-google*


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

skinien said:


> If you keep looking down in the Sense file, you'll see that the variable gets redefined:
> 
> ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-htc
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.yt=android-htc
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.am=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.vs=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.gmm=android-verizon
> ro.com.google.clientidbase.ms=android-verizon
> ro.monkey=0
> # begin build properties
> # autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
> ro.aa.skulist=605
> ro.aa.customizationid=205498
> ro.aa.mainsku=605
> ro.aa.taskid=215544
> ro.aa.romver=2.11.605.3
> ro.aa.maincid=VZW__001
> ro.aa.modelid=PG0510000
> ro.aa.project=Mecha_GINGERBREAD_S
> ro.aa.cidlist=VZW__001
> ro.aa.rid=44
> *ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-verizon*


It is the same as mine on Sense.

Only diff is my ro.aa.rid=44 is ro.aa.rid=38


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

Scooter said:


> I dont have 4G in my area....


Meant switching to CDMA only and trying to register...


----------



## Scooter

JuggalotusHeat said:


> Meant switching to CDMA only and trying to register...


It didn't work but now I cant switch my network back......

EDIT: Reboot did the trick, I can switch networks again but that still did not work. Thanks for trying.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

Scooter said:


> It didn't work but now I cant switch my network back......


Cool...Talking with others in #Slayher it doesn't show ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-google in their build.prop...what version are u on?


----------



## Scooter

JuggalotusHeat said:


> Cool...Talking with others in #Slayher it doesn't show ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-google in their build.prop...what version are u on?


CM7 for Thunderbolt. RC1.8 Updated 9-28 1:47AM EST Right from #Slayher's thread


----------



## nativi

They released an update the both apps today. But still doesn't work.

via OMFGBolt


----------



## luniz7

"Scooter said:


> CM7 for Thunderbolt. RC1.8 Updated 9-28 1:47AM EST Right from #Slayher's thread


Confirmed 1.8 shows android-google


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

luniz7 said:


> Confirmed 1.8 shows android-google


confirmed not in sense


----------



## Scooter

I have tried changing ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-google to android-verizon and android-htc. That did not work. I also tried the first line to the same as well and that also did not work......


----------



## bug_nuts

using shifts3ns3 v1.5x i was able to login by switching to 3g.. then back to 4g.... even after updating to the new app!


----------



## cbizzle

"bug_nuts said:


> using shifts3ns3 v1.5x i was able to login by switching to 3g.. then back to 4g.... even after updating to the new app!


Isn't that a sense based ROM?


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

bug_nuts said:


> using shifts3ns3 v1.5x i was able to login by switching to 3g.. then back to 4g.... even after updating to the new app!


this is an AOSP thread


----------



## luniz7

"JuggalotusHeat said:


> confirmed not in sense


Wasn't talking about sense....


----------



## bug_nuts

JuggalotusHeat said:


> this is an AOSP thread


was mentioning it so maybe it can used to compare...... sorry


----------



## cbizzle

One thing that may be good for comparison is the network location fix and being able to change system apps, assuming doing so doesn't break stuff lol


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

bug_nuts said:


> was mentioning it so maybe it can used to compare...... sorry


My bad wasn't trying to be a d-bag but we all got it working on sense hehe...its just AOSP that is being lame...


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

cbizzle said:


> One thing that may be good for comparison is the network location fix and being able to change system apps, assuming doing so doesn't break stuff lol


Vedy True...Slayher and everyone in caht has been saying that the app calls A LOT of different parts of the rom...


----------



## satseaker

CBMC said:


> Correct, works on fascinate also with cm7.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


and those are LTE phones right.

brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


----------



## nativi

satseaker said:


> and those are LTE phones right.
> 
> brought to you with limited commercial interuptions


No that's a 3g phone

via OMFGBolt


----------



## remmbermytitans

I thought I should mention that when I download the app from the Verizon app store, I don't get any errors besides "You need to update this app!". Is there a way to use THAT app and crack it?


----------



## icedmayhem

one thing that i have thought about is that may assist in unraveling this mystery could be locked within the xperia play. ill tell you why, firstly it is as close to aosp as possible. second, when you run the nfl app, there is no myverizon single sign on required. 3rd, upon examing the system files, none of files required like vzwssologin or whatever its called are there. if i only knew more to better help but its just an idea i have yet to see mentioned


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

I believe it's tied to how the hardware auth's with the network...whether its over 3g or LTE.


----------



## Daciple

I have been able to use perfectly, even from market. Running on BAMF Forever ROM (Sense ROM).

* Sent from my Thunderbolt running BAMF Sense 3!


----------



## watson387

Daciple said:


> I have been able to use perfectly, even from market. Running on BAMF Forever ROM (Sense ROM).
> 
> * Sent from my Thunderbolt running BAMF Sense 3!


That's not cm7, or even AOSP. That's a Sense ROM.

Drunk texted from my Thunderbreaded Bolt


----------



## bear

If its of any consequence I can not log into the "my Verizon" app either. Must be related to permissions??


----------



## cbizzle

"bear said:


> If its of any consequence I can not log into the "my Verizon" app either. Must be related to permissions??


Its related to the way the code had to be written for the lte ril I thought, maybe the galaxy nexus code will fix that... Hopefully


----------



## legacystar

Anyone still working on this?


----------



## orcsbane13

I think once we get cm9 and the galaxy nexus we'll be able to get it all working.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## tarigand

anyone get this to work? I tried and it said that I don't have a data plan that is 2GB or more?...thoughts?


----------



## CBMC

tarigand said:


> anyone get this to work? I tried and it said that I don't have a data plan that is 2GB or more?...thoughts?


I don't think so. Unfortunately, you have to go back to a sense ROM.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## jackdubl

Now that the Galaxy Nexus is coming out what are the chances we get this working for AOSP?


----------



## CBMC

jackdubl said:


> Now that the Galaxy Nexus is coming out what are the chances we get this working for AOSP?


I read somewhere that it wasn't working on the nexus. My nexus arrives Monday, so I will report back. Or, someone else with the nexus can chime in.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Forum Runner


----------



## jackdubl

Very surprising that this appears to be a nut that won't ever be cracked.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using RootzWiki


----------

